# Boise lost a legend :(



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/local/2014/11/26/phil-ulmen-dragon/19526543/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely man, and so nice to see him honored for his devotion to entertaining kids on Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A true "wizard". Sad loss.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Sad to lose a haunting wizard. He left a heckuva great memory for that neighborhood. Hopefully someone carries on the torch, or firebreath to be exact, for years to come. 

Grimm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like he will be remembered for years to come, by the kids who visited his castle on Halloween.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What a big haunter's heart! The kids and people in the "north end" will remember him, his castle and his fire breathing dragon. Rest in peace Phil.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Rest in peace Phil and may someone else carry on the tradition of you castle..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I think I can safely say that most of us hope we're remembered half as fondly as he was.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I salute you sir, you will be remembered by all of those whose hearts you touched during the wonderful month of October! You are one of the reasons that this time of year is the very best.

I wonder if there is a way to contact his family and see if they would submit video to the haunt DVD from Davis Graveyard? What a great way that would be to honor this man and what he did and stood for.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Phil, a man to admire for his joy at seeing the joy in children.

I am going to honor him in the best way I can, a new foam headstone in my yard.

Rest in peace good sir.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

That's pretty sad....Cancer is a tough way to go.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Amazing amount of work he did. Rest in peace, good sir, knowing that people enjoyed and appreciated your efforts over many years.


----------

